# canon releases 5D MKIII



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

the press release here

an example of the video capabilities here - cops some flak from commentators but most is directed at the production values of the clip, not the camera itself

a BTS look at the making of the clip seen on Vimeo here:

Going behind the scenes with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III - YouTube


My 3 words: Buy me one :smile:
PS: make that 4 words: Buy me one please :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just booked a trip to Oz ... looks like I'll have to put up with my old 5D mkII


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I think it will continue to serve you well for some time yet Donald :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope so - I plan to give it big workout shortly.


----------

